

Meet tech billionaire and real life Iron Man Elon Musk - kirtijthorat
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10544247/Meet-tech-billionaire-and-real-life-Iron-Man-Elon-Musk.html

======
kirtijthorat
This is an excellent read. Every tech entrepreneur should read this article if
they want to Know Elon Musk. Very inspiring. Reminds me Steve Jobs loved
phrase "Stay Hungry Stay Foolish".... A must-read.

